# A cheap hairdresser in longford town?



## tylerdylan (13 Feb 2007)

Hi there
can anyone recommend a cheaper one?even a mobile one
I am sadly grey but blonde w/ highlites and need touching up every
5-6 weeks.And prices here are nearly the same as Dublin prices.
I am new to area so dont know the best places
any tips nos etc greatly appreciated.


----------



## PGD1 (13 Feb 2007)

you dont' need it, you want it!!

if you can't afford it then go natural!!


----------



## tylerdylan (13 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that, helpful.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Feb 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was really 'helpful', too.  How much do you currently pay?


----------



## PGD1 (13 Feb 2007)

sorry?

If you are worrying about the price of haircuts (nothing wrong with that) then what are you doing getting them every 5-6 weeks?

In my opinion you need to stop worrying about how you look, or get more money. Somewhere cheaper is likely to only be a small % cheaper.


----------



## tylerdylan (16 Feb 2007)

The hairdresser I used where I just moved from was 40 euro she came to the house and now its back to the 90 euro prices.
If she could do it for that price surly there are others out there?
Obiviously its a vanity purchase but at the end of the day I am looking for a cheaper price,much like anyone does with most purchases.
Any replies advising of a cheaper price would be much appreciated
Cheers


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Feb 2007)

Why not ring around? If you have transport, you may do better in smaller towns nearby where high rents are not an issue.


----------



## Henny Penny (16 Feb 2007)

There is an excellent and very reasonable hairdresser in Clondra. She's on the Tarmonbarry side of Clondra ... so go through the village over the bridges, past the old mill and she's the 3rd house from the end. Ask anywhere for Claire's Hair salon ... she works from her home.


----------



## tylerdylan (16 Feb 2007)

Thanks henny penny i will try that.
thanks for the ringing round tip but heres me being cheap again...
I have no landline...but eircom assure me i should have by dec 07!

Yes I did say dec 07!!
Thank goodness for wireless internet!


----------



## twotone (24 Feb 2007)

Hi Pat's hairdressing salon in edgeworthstown is reasonable and worth a try. Hair dressing salon in ther mall in Longford town is also quite reasonable. 

Best of luck 
Twotone


----------



## annamac1 (25 Feb 2007)

What is a reasonable price though?

I have just paid 28 euro for trim/wash /blowdry but I need to have my hair coloured soon.....


----------



## tylerdylan (26 Feb 2007)

Well pleased to report that the price in Claires is 45 euro
for colour cut wash blow dry!
Its bumped up to 60 euro if highlights are wanted!
And to me thats a good deal
Tks a mil for all tips guys
TD.


----------



## twotone (28 Feb 2007)

If you are getting trim, wash and blow dry for 28euro that is a good deal.
Let me know if i can get it for that price in Longford. I would be very happy to pay that price as i have had my hair done in different towns and I have paid much more than that.
The few times i have been in Pats hairdressers i paid 15euro for wash and blow dry.
Happy searching


----------

